# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Server TOO busy error

## protonLeah

Trying to post a reply at 9 pm pacific, error msg: Server too busy, try again later!

----------


## DGagnon

i got the same error, i think it was actualy just the server being busy.

----------


## arlu1201

Protonleah, did you face this problem lately?

If it has not recurred, can you please mark this thread as solved?

----------


## davesexcel

This has not been resolved!!

There are a couple of instances that I was not able to get on for two days, twice last week, and one day this week.
The textbook answer of clearing the cache and other stuff just does not work.

There have been times that I was working on an answer and the site would not let me continue.

The answer of the server being too busy just doesn't cut it, I would try morning,noon and night and was not able to get on.

----------


## davesexcel

> Protonleah, did you face this problem lately?
> 
> If it has not recurred, can you please mark this thread as solved?



You can't mark a thread as solved if it isn't.

----------


## royUK

There one basic issue with all these requests to mark solved - the OP cannot mark as solved after 48 hours unless they have noderator access. Unfortunately the "tech team" aren't that fast nor aware of Forum basics!

----------


## arlu1201

Roy,

Yeah am aware of the Forum basics. As long as the OP comes back saying its solved, i can ask Vai to mark the issue solved or even one of the mods.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Arlette, You are aware of forum basics? Why then do you answer posts which are obviously against the forum rules? ( as does dilipandey for that matter?)

----------


## arlu1201

> Arlette, You are aware of forum basics? Why then do you answer posts which are obviously against the forum rules? ( as does dilipandey for that matter?)



What do you mean Pepe?  Which posts did i answer which are against the forum rules?

----------


## TMS

There seems to be something of a trend developing here ... Arlette contacting OPs asking them to mark issues as "solved" on the basis that "they seem to have gone away".  Nothing appears to have been done to identify the root cause of the problem ... although it *may* have been addressed, as if by magic.  

The other trend is that none of these threads have seen any communication from Vai, the "Tech Team", Arlette, or Roy (as the channel to the rest of us ... no blame attached here ... feel "same boat syndrome").  When I say "no communication", that includes, no acknowledgement, no feedback, no request(s) for additional information, no progress updates, nothing. 

It seems as though someone has just turned over a couple of stones, seen the nastiness under them and wants them brushing under the mat instead.  The clearance stats must be pretty crap.

Just imagine if the police turned around and said, "OK, so you haven't been robbed again, have you? So we can mark the crime as solved".  Alright, I know they probably do that too, but that's not the point, we still don't like the approach.

There are threads from me and Simon Lloyd that have also seen requests to mark solved.

This is just ridiculous.

Just because it hasn't happened again doesn't mean it is solved ... it means it happened, we/you don't know why, it could happen again but, right now, we/you are not seeing it.

Not understood = not fixed = not solved.

----------


## arlu1201

> There seems to be something of a trend developing here ... Arlette contacting OPs asking them to mark issues as "solved" on the basis that "they seem to have gone away". Nothing appears to have been done to identify the root cause of the problem ... although it *may* have been addressed, as if by magic.



The technical team has been researching these issues one by one.  I have gone ahead and asked each OP if the problem has recurred at their end.  If no, to mark it solved.  The reason being, some of these issues have just happened once.  They have not recurred and they might not.  For e.g. The jump to page option is not working and the team is researching it.  In the process of upgrading the scripts to rectify this issue, some parse errors came up on the screen while the users are navigating the forum.  Now this is incident based.  Those parse errors were caused due to the script upgrade.  Once the jump to page issue is resolved, those parse errors will not occur again.  Hence, i have gone ahead and asked the OP if the issue has recurred to them while using the forum.  If not, to mark the thread solved.  The tech team knows the reasons behind the issues and they are ensuring that they avoid doing something which causes these issues to recur.





> The other trend is that none of these threads have seen any communication from Vai, the "Tech Team", Arlette, or Roy (as the channel to the rest of us ... no blame attached here ... feel "same boat syndrome"). When I say "no communication", that includes, no acknowledgement, no feedback, no request(s) for additional information, no progress updates, nothing.



 I agree there was no communication from either of us to the OP of the issue.  We will get this redressed and going forward will ensure that all issues will be acknowledged as soon as they are reported.

For some issues, we * have*  gone back and asked for additional information.  It might not be in your case, since your issues were clear and understood by the tech team.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> What do you mean Pepe?  Which posts did i answer which are against the forum rules?



This means that on several occasions you have answered posts without code tags or with bad thread titles without asking the OP to correct this.
Of course since then mods did their job and it was corrected.

And it is not necessary to PM me saying " I am waiting for your answer". AFAIK you are not my boss and I do not have to answer to you

----------


## arlu1201

> This means that on several occasions you have answered posts without code tags or with bad thread titles without asking the OP to correct this.
> Of course since then mods did their job and it was corrected.
> 
> And it is not necessary to PM me saying " I am waiting for your answer". AFAIK you are not my boss and I do not have to answer to you



Pepe,

I did it on a few occasions.  However, when there are moderators to do this, i stepped back.  

The PM to you was only to let you know that i was eager for your reply, since you were accusing me of something.  I am not your boss and you do not need to be rude to me.  Please follow forum ethics.

----------


## Domski

I'd be interested to know why it is the tech team are unable to communicate directly with us. If it's a language issue then fair enough and I understand they might need someone to assist but otherwise it just seems like smoke and mirrors.

Dom

Edit: I got a 'This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 28 seconds.' which was incorrect.

----------


## royUK

On the issue of me responding to these threads - I know no more than any other member. Arlette is more in the loop than I am, I am Admin in name only & am rapidly losing patience & interest whilst this forum fiasco continues.

Arlette, on the issue of replying to posts that aren't compliant with the rules. I too have seen you answering such questions, yet other members who aren't mods post warnings & wait. This is more important now that the froum problems have driven off some of the moderators. Don't PM me on this issue, keep it public - I will simply delete any PMs

----------


## Fotis1991

As the title is *"Server TOO busy error "*, i confirm that just received this message...

----------


## john55

me too!
(and after that my reply on my thread is not appear)

----------


## Fotis1991

> ...(and after that my reply on my thread is not appear)



For me too, but i could not explain it in English.... Thanks John :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

Probably means they've 'fixed' something else  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## TMS

@Roy: yes, I appreciate that ... my point was more tha I would expect you to be in the loop and able to share updates with us. Not be left as much in the dark as we are!

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

The "Server too busy error" that popped up this last weekend was due to the routine backup process that was running at that time.  The tech team is in discussions with the server team on how to manage this better, without creating downtimes and server errors for the users.

----------

